# Regentonnen hübsch verstecken - Ideen gesucht



## Piddel (10. Dez. 2011)

Hallo,
die Planungen für das nächste Teich- und Gartenfrühjahr sind in Arbeit.........im Gedanken
Ich will 3 x 200 L Regentonnen in Teichnähe ( ca. 3 m ) an einer verklinkerten Garagenrückwand ( bisheriger Holzschuppen kommt endlich weg ) aufstellen.
Der Zulauf kommt vom Garagendach in die Tonnen  und der Ablauf/Überlauf soll  - "gefiltert" - in den Teich (  hübsch gestaltet ) erfolgen.

Mir geht es um günstige natürliche Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten zum Tarnen/Verstecken der Tonnen und des Ablaufrohres. 
Wie habt Ihr das gelöst und interessant gestaltet ? 
Bin für alles offen und freue mich auf Vorschläge/Ideen und besonders über  Bilder  - Danke !

Wünsche allen Lesern einen schönen 3. Advent. und....:weihn3
LG Piddel


----------



## Hagalaz (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Regentonnen hübsch verstecken - Ideen gesucht*

Hab bei uns im Garten eine alte Badewanne als Pflanzbeet. Um die zu verstecken hab ich sie einfach eingemauert aber so, dass du noch gut ran kommst. Ein Bekannter hat sich mehr arbeit gemacht und seine Tonne mit Steinen beklebt und in die Zwischenräume Steingartenpflanzen gepflanz sieht hammer aus ist aber echte Sklavenarbeit


----------



## frido (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Regentonnen hübsch verstecken - Ideen gesucht*

-auf alle Fälle würde ich sie erst mal so weit wie möglich eingraben. 50 cm Höhe lassen sich weit einfacher und günstiger natürlich kaschieren als 110 cm hohe Tonnen. Je nach Platz könnte man die Tonnen vor der Sichtseite mit einer Natur- oder Feldsteinmauer oder Wall unsichtbar machen und davor __ Efeu pflanzen. Im Sommer wächst dann die Mauer schön zu-natürlicher gehts eigentlich nicht. Wesentlich weniger Arbeitsaufwand macht ein Sichtschutz aus __ Schilf- oder Weidenmatten den man ja auch noch ringsum mit z.B. Rankpflanzen bewachsen lässt-allemal besser als unverstellter Blick auf die hässlichen Tonnen!
Oder einfach Miscanthus oder andere dichtwachsende Gräser davor pflanzen, die höher wachsen als die Tonnen-hat natürlich den Nachteil, das im Frühjahr noch kein Sichtschutz vorhanden ist.
Ich würde die erste Variante wählen-bei 50 cm Höhe halten sich Kosten und Aufwand in Grenzen und man hat das ganze Jahr einen optisch schönen und natürlichen Sichtschutz. Aber das ist ja auch alles ein wenig Geschmacksache.


----------



## buddler (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Regentonnen hübsch verstecken - Ideen gesucht*

Nabend!
So hab ich meine Filterkammer verschwinden lassen.Betonplatte gegossen und alles verkleidet.
Wenns mal an der Zeit ist,kann man immer noch ein Steinhäuschen drüber bauen.
Aber so stehts schon seit 3 Jahren.
Das Auslaufrohr ist auch mit dem __ Schilfrohr umwickelt.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Piddel (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Regentonnen hübsch verstecken - Ideen gesucht*

Hallo,

@buddler: sieht wiedermal gut bei Dir aus
@frido: das mit dem Eingraben und ringsum nen Steinwall/Miscanthus o.ä.  war auch mein erster Gedanke.
Bloß... Wie das Wasser zum giessen rausholen .....immer runterbücken mit den Giesskannen....?


----------



## frido (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Regentonnen hübsch verstecken - Ideen gesucht*

Achso-die Tonnen sollen in erster Linie zum Gießen sein! Ich dachte du meinst Filtertonnen...


----------



## Moonlight (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Regentonnen hübsch verstecken - Ideen gesucht*



Piddel schrieb:


> .immer runterbücken mit den Giesskannen....?



Setz doch eine Pumpe in die Tonnen ... so wie in einer Zysterne.

Mandy


----------



## Piddel (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Regentonnen hübsch verstecken - Ideen gesucht*



frido schrieb:


> Achso-die Tonnen sollen in erster Linie zum Gießen sein! Ich dachte du meinst Filtertonnen...



Hi,
mit "  Filterung  " meinte ich den normalen Dreck aus den Dachrinnen usw. wie man das so macht.
Richtige Filtertonnen sind für den Neubau 2099 geplant.....

@Mandy....mal sehen was noch kommt - Danke Euch


----------



## Annett (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Regentonnen hübsch verstecken - Ideen gesucht*

Hallo.

Wie wären denn alte Weinfässer als Regentonne?

Wenn man die Zusatzkosten und den Aufwand rechnet, den das Verstecken macht.... dann rechnen sich die Mehrkosten mit Sicherheit recht schnell.


----------

